# Spaying before first heat.



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Is this okay to do? I have a cat that is 5 months old and I'm ready to take her in and get her spayed. Is there some reason I shouldn't do this and wait until after she has a heat? I'd prefer not to do that even though she's an inside cat.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My vet has told me that spaying before the first heat can cut the risk of reproductive organ cancer by 98%... Who wouldn't want to do that??? All my female pets (canine and feline) are spayed before their first heat...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> My vet has told me that spaying before the first heat can cut the risk of reproductive organ cancer by 98%... Who wouldn't want to do that??? All my female pets (canine and feline) are spayed before their first heat...


Good to know! I wasn't sure if that was the other way around or not. I'd rather not have a cat go through heat.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I'd rather not have a cat go through heat.


Whyever NOT???  You don't appreciate the musical talents of a cat in heat??? ROOOOOOWWWWWERRRROOOOOOWWWWRRRREEEEERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! And the butt up in the air is especially attractive, I think... (not)


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Whyever NOT???  You don't appreciate the musical talents of a cat in heat??? ROOOOOOWWWWWERRRROOOOOOWWWWRRRREEEEERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! And the butt up in the air is especially attractive, I think... (not)


I had a cat whenever my husband and I first met that went through her first heat before I got her in and got her spayed. Good grief you want to just toss them out whenever they are in heat but you know if you do they will end up pregnant so it's a lose lose situation.:wacko:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I have concerns about altering large breed dogs before they are mature, but there is no reason, I can think of to let a cat go through heat before spaying. All four of mine (male and female) were speutered at 6 months. Cats in heat are incredibly annoying!


----------

